# Double-fucked (PC's screwing with me)



## Captain Howdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Whilst trying to install the base Display Driver for my nvidia 8700m on my laptop:
(I actually have the install disc for this)

"The NVIDIA setup program could not locate any drivers that are compatible with your current hardware. Setup will now exit."

And my backup PC has no sound for some reason. The drivers appear to all be there, and all of them are properly functioning, as far as the PC can tell, but I still have no sound. I get PC beeps. (I don't have the install disc for any of this :/ )

Anyone know what that error actually means for my Nvidia card - Like is it burnt out? My Device Manager doesn't even list it, and if I create it, it just gives the yellow ! but doesn't allow me to fix it or anything useful. 

The sound thing, I dunno. It uses the Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (3.25) R2.62, I think, but it simply isn't functioning.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 3, 2011)

If you can still see your screen, it shouldn't be burnt out.

For the sound one; make sure you're using the right audio device, and that ALL the ways to mute the volume are unmuted.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> If you can still see your screen, it shouldn't be burnt out.
> 
> For the sound one; make sure you're using the right audio device, and that ALL the ways to mute the volume are unmuted.


 
 @_x you sound like the dude at the repair shop.   My laptop has TWO cards technically. A secondary, which is a standard Intel Chipset something or other that turns the screen on, but then there's a primary that's the Nvidia 8700.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2011)

If you have a 64-bit operating system: http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-275.33-whql-driver.html
If you have a 32-bit operating system: http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-win7-winvista-275.33-whql-driver.html
If bizarrely you're running Windows XP: http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-winxp-266.58-whql-driver.html

EDIT: Oh, it's a hybrid? They need VERY specific drivers. Head on over to your manufacturer's website and punch in your model number. You should be able to get an updated driver there.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Runefox said:


> If you have a 64-bit operating system: http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-275.33-whql-driver.html
> If you have a 32-bit operating system: http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-win7-winvista-275.33-whql-driver.html
> If bizarrely you're running Windows XP: http://www.nvidia.com/object/notebook-winxp-266.58-whql-driver.html
> 
> EDIT: Oh, it's a hybrid? They need VERY specific drivers. Head on over to your manufacturer's website and punch in your model number. You should be able to get an updated driver there.


 
 Well you're trying to help, so I don't want to be a dick, but I was fairly clear on expressing that I have the factory install disc for this video card - And that's the one giving me the error.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 3, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well you're trying to help, so I don't want to be a dick, but I was fairly clear on expressing that I have the factory install disc for this video card - And that's the one giving me the error.



Pfft, factory install discs of drivers are out of date before you open the box.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Pfft, factory install discs of drivers are out of date before you open the box.


 Yeh, this. It's not even guaranteed to be the drivers that were present when you first opened the box, either, just what's been pressed onto that disc. It's entirely possible that the driver you have on disc is NOT the driver you need. Check the notebook manufacturer's website. Newer drivers are usually a lot more likely to work.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 4, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Pfft, factory install discs of drivers are out of date before you open the box.


 
 Well the factory driver-install discs can't give me the drivers so I can update them to the newest, and the newest drivers can't give me the drivers to roll them back - What do you suggest I do? Download an intermittent one? >.> When my PC won't even register my video card as connected~


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 4, 2011)

You uhh... Don't need the old drivers to allow you to install the newest drivers, just install the newest driver pack from the laptop's manufacturers website.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 4, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> You uhh... Don't need the old drivers to allow you to install the newest drivers, just install the newest driver pack from the laptop's manufacturers website.


 
 Well, I'll at least repeat myself: 
Old driver disc doesn't work.
New driver's don't work.  
Device manager doesn't recognize hardware.
What do I do next.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 4, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well, I'll at least repeat myself:
> Old driver disc doesn't work.
> New driver's don't work.
> Device manager doesn't recognize hardware.
> What do I do next.



Bash head to keyboard. :V

A little bit of history as to WHY needed to dick with your vid card's drivers in the first place would be nice. (Is this fresh out of the box? Swap hard drives or something? Spill/drop/ignited your laptop lately? Reformat?)

Also, approximate time of purchase vs warranty time would be great.

Describe what happens when you try the NEW driver pack (both in safe mode and regular).

Being as descriptive as possible helps us to help you. Just know that I'll either suggest: 
A.) Repair/reformat (something software side could've been corrupted).
OR
B.) Send it back to the manufacturer for warranty work (something hardware side got borked).


----------



## Runefox (Jul 4, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> New driver's don't work.


 Oh? You downloaded the latest driver from the laptop manufacturer's website? Or are you talking about the drivers from nVidia's website?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 4, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Oh? You downloaded the latest driver from the  laptop manufacturer's website? Or are you talking about the drivers from  nVidia's website?


 
Both. Alienware only offers downloads of what came on the factory CD - So not much help there.

The nVidia site offers the most up to date, and that doesn't work. 



Andy Nonimose said:


> Bash head to keyboard. :V
> 
> A little bit of history as to WHY needed to dick with your vid card's drivers in the first place would be nice. (Is this fresh out of the box? Swap hard drives or something? Spill/drop/ignited your laptop lately? Reformat?)
> 
> ...


 
2008-old alienware laptop (m15). 

Same hard-drive, same old graphics card, no spills - I didn't mention this, because it's not necessary information. I would've mentioned it if I had done it :v

Time of purchase was like this time 2008, warranty expired long ago - If it was still active, I wouldn't be coming here for help.

The error message I posted above is the same error I get regardless of when/how/where/why I install the new or old nvidia driver.

A) reformat didn't work, repair is too expensive/not worth it
B) No warranty.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 4, 2011)

I know that ATi's own driver sets are specifically incompatible with the mobile versions, just to force the users to use drivers from the OEM and the ATi driver sets can be easily modified to allow install on a laptop.  Does anyone know if the situation is the same for Nvidia?


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 4, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 2008-old alienware laptop (m15).
> 
> Same hard-drive, same old graphics card, no spills - I didn't mention this, because it's not necessary information. I would've mentioned it if I had done it :v



So it just magically stopped working one day? No recent software installs or OS updates? No strange emails or massive porn files that have been opened recently? No smoke coming from the vent? I find it hard to believe there wasn't SOMETHING that happened prior to it conking out that's not a clue to the issue.

Don't make the mistake of thinking just because *you* think it's not necessary info, that to us it's not either.



> Time of purchase was like this time 2008, warranty expired long ago - If it was still active, I wouldn't be coming here for help.
> 
> The error message I posted above is the same error I get regardless of when/how/where/why I install the new or old nvidia driver.
> 
> ...



Unless there's some chain of software related events you're not telling us, I'm gonna say it's the hardware. Enjoy your Intel chip until you save up enough to get a new laptop. (The vid card stuffs are usually soldered on, so unless alienware does it different, don't bother trying to replace your vid card)


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 6, 2011)

Reinstall Windows.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Unless there's some chain of software related events you're not telling us, I'm gonna say it's the hardware. Enjoy your Intel chip until you save up enough to get a new laptop. (The vid card stuffs are usually soldered on, so unless alienware does it different, don't bother trying to replace your vid card)


 Actually, Alienware does do it differently; It's far from standardized, but they have removable graphics cards. You need to pull off the heatpipes and a bunch of other stuff to get at it, but it's there. That said, it's not going to help much, because an Alienware that old probably won't have much available in terms of spare parts if they're out there.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Actually, Alienware does do it differently; It's far from standardized, but they have removable graphics cards. You need to pull off the heatpipes and a bunch of other stuff to get at it, but it's there. That said, it's not going to help much, because an Alienware that old probably won't have much available in terms of spare parts if they're out there.


 
So basically my original statement still stands. Nice to know about the removable cards in alienware though.


----------

